# A Small, Well-Rounded Collection



## sierranomad (Feb 5, 2009)

Greetings:

This is my first post on this forum.

I am way out of my league here, as I know nothing about classical music. But it looks like this is a good place for me to get the advice I'm looking for.

First, some background information: I recently got an ipod, and wanted to get some music. I really like Vivaldi's "The Four Seasons", but have heard it so much that I instead got the Album _Vivaldi: Concerto e Sinfoni per Archi (with Bonus Tracks)_ by Andrea Marcon & Venice Baroque Orchestra.

I was amazed. It's as if the music reaches right into my soul; as if it causes the synapsis in my brain to fire with glee.

I want to get maybe another 3 albums only, but don't know what to look for.

So here's the question: I would like to get 3 excellent albums that vary in feeling/style. I have a preference for albums that focus on one composer's work, so that when I'm listening to it I will know who composed it, and get a feel for his style.

I noticed the thread about "5 Favorite Works" and looked at it, but don't know whether these represent varying styles.

Thank you for any advice.

P.S. I heard something done by Rachmaninoff and absolutely loved it. So I'd be interested in one of his albums.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

As far as Vivaldi is concerned, I strongly recommend anything done by Trevor Pinnock, for example:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vivaldi-Con...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1233844265&sr=8-1

I can also wholeheartedly recommend Giuliano Carmignola, especially:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vivaldi-Lat...=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1233844577&sr=1-7


----------



## sierranomad (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you very much. I appreciate the tip.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Maybe you'd enjoy the Bach Brandenburg Concertos by Trevor Pinnock and Handel's Water Music by Jordi Savall as well. It's needless to say that it's impossible to narrow it down to just a few works of course. If you like what we recommend you will inevitably want to hear more.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

What we think of as classical covers about 600 years worth of music. So it's a lot to narrow down as others have said. Why not try sampling some of it by exploring YouTube or listening to downloaded excerpts? 

I would recommend a Beethoven symphony (all are good, but today I lke No. 7) as a general well rounded introduction to what many consider the pinnacle of classical music. Others would suggest a Mozart symphony (No. 40 maybe).


----------



## sierranomad (Feb 5, 2009)

Many thanks for the leads; I'll give them a try with eagerness. 

Just a side note. Only recently have I begun to appreciate classical music. When I was growing up I thought it was dull. 

It's almost as if I'm now hearing it for the first time. I now feel like I've been missing out on the best music all my life (I'm 47); nothing else I've listened to stirs me as deeply.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Weston said:


> I would recommend a Beethoven symphony (all are good, but today I lke No. 7) as a general well rounded introduction to what many consider the pinnacle of classical music. Others would suggest a Mozart symphony (No. 40 maybe).


I'm sorry - I totally messed up here. I meant to recommend the Mozart Symphony 41 "Jupiter," not 40 (although I'm sure No. 40 is okay).

Dealing with those numbers is almost the worst thing about classical music.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Weston said:


> What we think of as classical covers about 600 years worth of music. So it's a lot to narrow down as others have said. Why not try sampling some of it by exploring YouTube or listening to downloaded excerpts?


Sound advice.

As for downloads, there is a lot to be found in this thread.

Welcome aboard, sierranomad.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

sierranomad said:


> I noticed the thread about "5 Favorite Works" and looked at it, but don't know whether these represent varying styles... I heard something done by Rachmaninoff and absolutely loved it. So I'd be interested in one of his albums.


Well, if you've been to the 5 favorite recordings thread, then you may have already seen that I consider the MARTHA ARGERICH *Rachmaninoff* Piano Concerto #3 recording to be a proverbial "desert island" disc. Furthermore, judging from the appearance of her picture(s) in the avatars of fellow-posters, I might have company with that recommendation.


----------



## sierranomad (Feb 5, 2009)

Weston said:


> I'm sorry - I totally messed up here. I meant to recommend the Mozart Symphony 41 "Jupiter," not 40 (although I'm sure No. 40 is okay).


That's not a problem - the album I found while looking for 40 also has 41.



opus67 said:


> Sound advice.
> 
> As for downloads, there is a lot to be found in this thread.
> 
> Welcome aboard, sierranomad.


Yes, and I do appreciate the advice. Guess I'm just a little impatient. Kindof feel like I'm in the middle of an ocean with not much of an idea of what I'm looking for and wanted to get some tips from people that really know the "ocean" well.

At the moment I want to keep it to just a few albums, but deep down I know that as I get to know what I like I'll most likely be looking for more.



Chi_town/Philly said:


> Well, if you've been to the 5 favorite recordings thread, then you may have already seen that I consider the MARTHA ARGERICH *Rachmaninoff* Piano Concerto #3 recording to be a proverbial "desert island" disc. Furthermore, judging from the appearance of her picture(s) in the avatars of fellow-posters, I might have company with that recommendation.


THANKS! While I did glance at a few of the posts I have to admit that I didn't look at all of them. I just didn't understand much of what was being referred to. I listened to a clip of Martha's #3 and love it.

Really, many thanks for the suggestions. Though I wanted to keep it to 3 albums it looks like I'll be getting the 5 that have the suggestions listed above, namely Bach Brandenburg Concertos by Trevor Pinnock (beautiful!); Handel' Water Music by Jordi Savall; Beethoven's Symphony #7 [the one I found is done by Josef Krip and the London Symphony Orchestra]; Mozart #41 "Jupiter"; and last but not least Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto #3 by Martha Argerich.

The clips I've listened to of the above are incredible. Thanks again!


----------



## lemarquis (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's a list of 15 selections that I've compiled for anyone that wants to start a classical music collection. I think it is a great place for classical music beginners to start as it ranges from Baroque to 20th Century music. The second selection is Vivaldi's Four Seasons by The English Concert/Trevor Pinnock, but since you've already come to love that composition here are a few more of my Vivaldi favorites.

1. L'estro Armonico - my absolute favorite Opus of Vivaldi concertos
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000004245

2. La Stravaganza 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00000427G

Both are performed by The Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields / Sir Neville Marriner and available for mp3 download as well.

I agree with previous posters as well - Bach's Brandenburg Concertos (also by The English Concert) are a great choice and are included on my list.


----------



## sierranomad (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow, what great information on the link! It answers questions I had but didn't want to ask. I also appreciate the suggestions for each period. 

I'm sure I'm not the first (nor last) that has had these questions/needs and that it will help many more.

Thanks!


----------

